# 1940 Shelby supreme



## Rust_Trader (Nov 28, 2011)

Is this a rare bike and is the price reasonable???


http://www.ebay.com/itm/1940-Shelby...ultDomain_0&hash=item1c216f6c41#ht_8883wt_922


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 28, 2011)

Greens07 said:


> Is this a rare bike and is the price reasonable???
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1940-Shelby...ultDomain_0&hash=item1c216f6c41#ht_8883wt_922




yes. It's definitely a hard to come by bike, reasonably priced and original too.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 28, 2011)

I do like it, can anyone share more info. Is the shelby airflow, Hiawatha, supreme the same?? What's the difference??


----------



## slick (Nov 28, 2011)

Tank is a hiawatha arrow tank. The rest of the bike appears to be a base model Shelby stripped down version of the bike. If it was a loaded Arrow it would have curved brace fenders, better rack, guard, etc... Still a great bike but in my opinion the price is a bit high since it's a base model. Here's mine...


----------



## slick (Nov 28, 2011)

The black bike is a Shelby Airflow. The other is the Arrow. The difference is in the tank, and the bottom tube that leads to the bottom bracket. Airflows have a straight tube, arrows, and no nose bikes have the curved tube. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 28, 2011)

Okay I see no wonder it looked more basic than others I seen. That tomahawk neck is super cool, very nice bike.


Thanks for the info that helps


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 28, 2011)

Chris, it has the Hiawatha curved tube frame so are you thinking that maybe someone swapped out the fenders or maybe stuck a Shelby badge on a standard Hiawatha? Then found a matching tank? The frame looks like a last year of the Airflow style with the seatpost gusset so may have been something assembled right before the war and a little different (not as equipped) than the earlier models..Kind of like my Hiawatha with the stainless banana tank without battery tray...The tank was more of a dress up item than functional and kind of a mix of parts but all original...who knows....


----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 28, 2011)

it's a model & year thing

    you know cheap , better , best


    nice  bikes SLICK


----------

